# I got this from my BIL who is a Marine



## Tom 86 (Dec 2, 2021)

He fought & came home from Fallujah.  He doesn't talk about it as he has PTSD real bad.  I think this explains a lot about our men/women that fought over there. 
=======================================

If you have a Combat Veteran in your family and you don’t like their moods and behavior around the holidays; please consider these six things:
1.) Your combat veteran has served in countries where people are blessed to receive a tattered pair of shoes or have clean water to drink; he/she no longer lives the “first world illusion” and no longer cares that if you buy one play station you can get a second one for fifty percent off. In fact, they find it hard to appreciate any of the gluttonous commercialism and overindulgence that permeates American holidays. Standing watch, boring as it was, had so much more purpose than going to the mall. 
2.) Your Combat Veteran is thankful for the most basic things; not thankful for mega-sales and million-dollar parades. They are thankful to be alive; thankful to have survived both the wars far away and the wars they struggle with inside. 
3.) Your Combat Veteran is thankful that it wasn't them that got killed, but their celebrations are forever complicated by guilt and loss over those that were. Some of the most thankful times in their life were some of the scariest. Their feelings of thanks and celebration often conjure memories that are equally painful. 
4.) Your Combat Veteran is not like you anymore. At some point, for some period of time, their entire life boiled down to just three simple things: when will I eat today, when will I sleep today, and who will I have to kill or will try to kill me today? They are not like you anymore.  
5.) Your Combat Veteran does not need a guilt trip or a lecture; they already feel detached in their grief while others so easily embrace the joy of the season. They need understanding and space; empathy not sympathy.
6.) Your Combat Veteran does love his/her family and is thankful for the many blessings in their life…and they are thankful for you.
To all my brothers and sisters of the uniform, know that we all struggle with one thing or another but as we go into this holiday season, reach out to those you love. You didn't fight alone on the battlefield and we don't have to fight alone at home.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 2, 2021)

Tom 86... So true...  Allow me to add if you will part of our story:
We become intimate with, violence, killing, pain, and suffering. Besides the never-ending fear of death, we had to endure a host
of miseries: merciless humps through a sun-scorched landscape carrying everything you needed on your back thus known as packing eighty pregnant pounds, brain-boiling heat, hot house humidity, dehydration, heat exhaustion, sunburn, red dust, torrential rains, boot-sucking mud, blood-sucking leeches, steaming jungles, malaria, dysentery, razorsharp elephant grass, bush sores, jungle rot, moaning and groaning, meals in green cans, armies of insects, fire ants, poisonous centipedes, mosquitoes, flies, bush snakes, vipers, scorpions, rats, boredom, incoming fire, body bags, and a thousand more discomforts. Often we would  have to carry the bodies of killed or terribly wounded buddies, sometimes for hours until they could be flown from the field.
We lived in a perpetual state of exhaustion.  There is no way someone who wasn't there can begin to comprehend.


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 2, 2021)

Thank you for your addition Squatting Dog.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 3, 2021)

I think the concept of a supremely trained, steely, unfeeling combat killing machine is a myth. We are too emotionally fragile. Soldiers are not psychopaths. What they have to do scars them for life.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you for this sharing this poignant post Tom! I believe every word and it certainly puts in perspective what is important and what is not. This brings to mind why I don't believe boys 18 - 21 years old should be forced to enlist and fight in wars. Their minds get messed up for life and it doesn't just affect them, it affects their loved ones too. There's an inordinate amount of suicides among vets....so terribly sad.


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

@Tom 86, Thank you for posting this, how easily forget that long after the battle has been won, the war continues in their minds.


----------

